# Forum Other Languages Slavic languages Polish  ta linie zagiac bez nacinania

## Wowik

Translate, please! 
должно быть что-то типа 
"По этой линии согнуть не разрезая"

----------


## JJ

Я тормоз.  ::  это польский язык  ::

----------


## Wowik

что-то я не пойму как перевести тут "bez nacinania" 
"без надавливания". 
или "без надрезания"? 
или "без разрезания"?

----------


## kamka

quite frankly speaking this phrase is pretty much meaningless to me, unless the context makes it clearer and it's some sort of a metaphore   ::   
the literal translation into Eng would be "To crease/fold this line without cutting it notch"
I'm not sure about Russian, as my knowledge in that area is very limited, but I would say "без нарезания" or  "без надрезания", that's also what my dictionary suggested for "nacinać". 
"nacinać" basically means to cut something but not till the end, for example if you have a pencil, and for some weird reason you want to cut it in half, you might make a few cuts in order to make it easier for you to just break it later on.

----------


## Wowik

> "To crease/fold this line without cutting it notch"

 Dziękuję bardzo. So my translation "без надрезания" is close enough.   
This phrase is from Mały Modelarz magazine with a paper model

----------


## kamka

> Originally Posted by kamka   "To crease/fold this line without cutting it notch"   Dziękuję bardzo. So my translation "без надрезания" is close enough.   
> This phrase is from Mały Modelarz magazine with a paper model

 ohh, THAT kind of line! now it makes sense   ::  have to admit, a paper model did not cross my mind even though I was trying to picture different situations in which one could say the sentence  ::

----------

